# Mullberry Tree Risers* One bow for two boys*



## longbowdave1 (Jun 25, 2013)

When I returned from our little father/son camping trip Sunday afternnon, I saw that a weekend storm had snapped off a large limb from one of the Mullberry trees out back. I have always read that Mullberry is very close to Osage as far as coloring and wood characteristics, so I planned to try and salvage some bow wood. The limb was crooked as the day is long, so no pieces were suitable for a staves, but I figured I'd try to get some wood for riser blocks. A few logs were 6 to 8 inches in diameter, and 12 to 18 inches long. Sounds like maybe one or two adult risers, and a few kid bow riser may work out.

 This is my first attempt at splitting the logs, and removing the bark for bow wood. After reading how many of you had done it, it was done in short order, and revealed some great looking yellow wood!  The bark was pryed off working my macattte under the strips of bark, and peeling it right off in sheets. I sealed the ends with several coats of spray bomb poly to keep the bugs out and got them tucked away in the hot backyard shed.

Now I need some help from the self bow experts with a guess of how long to keep it drying before working the wood into riser blocks????? I was guessing about 60 days ???????


----------



## whossbows (Jun 25, 2013)

should dry perty fast like it is,im guessing late fall in the shed


----------



## robert carter (Jun 25, 2013)

I once shot with a fella at the Horse Creek trad shoot near Cairo. He was from south fla  and was shooting with a mulberry self bow that shot very good.Too bad that tree was not straight grained.RC


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2013)

A couple-few months. It's a nice-looking, easy to work wood. Mulberry makes an excellent selfbow, too. I've even made a couple good shooting faux-yew English longbows with it using both sapwood and heartwood. And yep, Osage orange is in the mulberry family.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks fellas. Maybe by the time the wood drys, I'll make a kids bow with it.

 I may have some more to cut down later, I'd like to get long enough pcs for 36" laminations, if not a stave???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2013)

You could take 36" billets, splice them at the handle and make a 66"-67" bow.


----------



## Ellbow (Jun 26, 2013)

Dave, whatever you make out of it...I'm sure it will be fine.
Hope it doesn't take to long to dry that wood.
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jun 26, 2013)

Got's some mighty pretty colors in them..


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 26, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> You could take 36" billets, splice them at the handle and make a 66"-67" bow.



 I didn't think of splicing them. I was thinking of Mullbery lams under clear glass too, if I get some longer logs.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 27, 2013)

Pretty sure no matter what you make that woods gonna come out mighty pretty once it's polished up


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Back in June, I had trimmed one of the split logs to smaller, faster drying size. Today I dug it out of the shed, and worked into slightly oversized riser block and a second chunk  for some accent pieces. I'll let it dry some more in the shed this week, and then sand it down to the proper size block. The bright yellow color should look nice in contrast to the black glass on kids bow, kinda like a bumble bee.  

 When I was out diggin in the shed for the wood, had the neighborhood flock of turkeys came through for the daily mullberry snack. I put a camera stalk on them, and caught a few of the 20 birds.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Got the Mullberry riser block shaped for a kids 48" longbow tonight. The bow is glued up, and in the oven cooking away.  I wanted to keep the riser a solid block of Mulberry without any contrasting woods, since I did so much work to harvest it. Hopefully I'll have all weekend to work on the little bow........


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 25, 2013)

The hunk of tree is now a kids bow. I finished it off today. I have new appreciation for what it takes to take tree and make it into usable lumber. The Mullberry riser has a lot of character to it, nice grain, and a few knots to it.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow Dave that came out looking sharp. Glad you didn't use any other woods. Looks very clean and simple, and kind of elegant with how the blond and black go together.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 26, 2013)

*One bow for two boys.*

Thanks Tony, Glad you like it!


 I have something special planned for this little bow. This past winter, my friend Louie from the Northwoods camp, lost his battle with cancer. He left behind a wife, many family members, and friends. We all miss him, but his two twin 5 year old grandsons really miss him a great deal. These two boys are inseperable, and full of energy, and great kids.

 I'm going to teach them to shoot the longbow up at the camp, and I'm sure Louie will be looking down, smiling. I ordered up a yellow set of "no-glove" string nocs, picked up and armgaurd, and turkey flecthed some pratice arrows for them.

I was hoping to see them this weekend, but I'm not sure if they will be at the camp this weekend. When they show up, we'll be having some fun flingin' arrows while Papa Louie( thats what the boys call him) watches over us.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 26, 2013)

The story is better than the bow Mr. Dave. Awesome that you are mentoring those boys. I'm sure it's something they will never forget


----------



## Al33 (Aug 26, 2013)

Good of you Dave to do this for the boys! Beautiful bow and no doubt they will really enjoy it and never forget it. I hope tyo see some pic's of them shooting it.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 27, 2013)

Good job for those boys.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2013)

Good on you Dave!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 27, 2013)

the bow is a real beauty!!!!!
I know how much it means to you to be able to step in as acting Grandpa for your buddies grandsons. It will mean the world to those boys as well. You'll keep him alive for them, and in doing that he's ever present with you as well. Such a Blessing. Thank You for that.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks to you all. I have been working on a leather side quiver for the boys tonight. I picked up some scrap leather at Tandy Leather on the way home. Just winging it with some leather , a hole puch, and some lacing.  I'll post up a picture of it tomorrow.

I'm hoping to get the boys shooting before the hunting season  keeps me in the trees.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Finished up the bow set today. Put the "no-glove" on the string, some yarn string silencers, and trimmed up the turkey fletchings on the arrows. Sprayed the quiver last night with multiple coats of satin laquer to "starch" the suede leather, and help hold its shape.

 Now it's fun time!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks great!  That mulberry will darken up some with time like osage, too.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 28, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks great!  That mulberry will darken up some with time like osage, too.



 Thanks.


----------



## whossbows (Aug 29, 2013)

you the man dave


----------



## PassingThrough (Aug 30, 2013)

Dave you sure make that look easy...man oh man. That is a great looking little bow. I'm sure they will appreciate it! Great job!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, just trying to pass it on.

 Just got back from the northwoods camp, the boys weren't able to make it this week. I'm going to have to wait, Grandma insists that I give it to the boys in person with their first lessons....


----------



## pine nut (Sep 1, 2013)

Great looking bow Dave, nice job!


----------



## Ellbow (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice job Dave! Hope you are doing well!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thnak you both.

 Doing well El, and looking forward to the hunting season ahead. Hope you are doing well too.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 13, 2013)

*The boys have their bow*

This weekend I finally got to deliver the Mulbbery Longbow to the boys. They still didn't know  anything about getting the bow until I told them friday night at camp.  Saturday morning they came by, and I gave them the bow and the fun started.

 They did real well for never shooting a bow before. At first,it was awkward for them to hold, snap on an arrow, and shoot the bow. The quickly caught on, and were nailing the targets, which included some empty 16oz. water bottles, and the Jake Allen style pig target.

 They are off and running on their Traditional Archery journey! I know Louie was watching over us, and proud of his grandsons, Clayton and Brayden.


----------

